# Replacing a Puppy - what would you do?



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

This is an odd situation, so I'm just looking for some opinions/advice. 

I have an excellent puppy owner that, sadly, has one of my puppies that is dysplastic. . This puppy was from an unplanned litter. I purchased the dam to the litter and she was already pregnant, unknown to me. She had been in with a young male the previous owner had. She was a very nice, well bred female, but was only a year and a half so of course didn't have any hip/elbow ratings and neither did the male. She whelped the litter fine and did very well with them, all very nice puppies with great temperaments. She has since had her hips and elbows rated with OFA (good and normal), and the sire just recently had his hips done (fair). 
I have no problem at all with replacing the puppy. I have an upcoming litter and plan to offer them one of the puppies if they are ready for one. I sold the other litter for half of what I normally would sell a puppy for due to all of the above factors. Would you give them a replacement puppy from the new litter for nothing, or would you ask for the difference for the puppy? These people are great owners and always keeping in good contact with me so I'm inclined to just give them the puppy and not ask for anything else, but I've also been advised that I should ask for the difference. Any thoughts? I know some breeders that actually require more money for the replacement puppy anyway (no matter they were both the same price originally or not). So say you bought a $1500 puppy and it ended up dysplastic. For a replacement you'd have to pay $500. That seems a bit unfair to me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not a breeder.

If these people are wonderful dog owners and you know the puppy will be loved and well taken care of then I say give her the puppy for free.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would give them the replacement puppy. A few hundred dollars can never replace a great home. Only thing I would expect is that all transportation costs would be the buyer's responsibility.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say do what you feel comfortable with -my contract with my last dog said a replacement pup-for 50%-


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 for giving them the replacement puppy for free. A few hundred dollars isn't much against having a good relationship and knowing that your pup's in a great home.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Or you could just refund the money? If they want to use that toward a new puppy, they could. 

If they already have a puppy, and that puppy is dysplasic, I don't understand why they'd want to take on an additional puppy so soon (unless they are returning the current puppy)

Anyway, honestly, I'd rather have the money they paid returned, if they are planning on keeping the pup they could use that toward vet bills.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When a replacement pup is given do the owners keep the original pup?


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

trcy said:


> When a replacement pup is given do the owners keep the original pup?


Usually it's in the contract, I believe I remember my contract saying that I would have to return the pup for a replacement should I want a replacement pup, if the puppy had whatever it was the contract stipulated. One contract I read stated a new puppy would be given and you may keep the original puppy, should you choose, and that the breeder has first right of refusal, so if you choose not to keep the puppy it goes back to the breeder.

I agree with the other posters. I think it best to give the replacement puppy without charge.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Coming from an 'owner' point of view, you should replace the puppy at no cost. Its important to remember that these owners would have already bonded with this little one and now have to give him/her back to you because of health reasons and know that you MAY choose to euthanize the pup, the ownership so far for these people has probably been quite upsetting so asking for another couple of hundred dollars is not appropriate.

Also, I like to stick with breeders that I know and have had good experiences with.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unless the contract specified the "value" of the original puppy and how it was to be replaced (or not), I would give them a puppy from the upcoming litter and forget the difference.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I would also either expect a free replacement or refund of my money.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Give them the best puppy from the litter for free and thank them for taking care of the puppy with hip dysplasia. Treating dysplasia and living with a pup with dysplasia may cost them a lot, financially and emotionally, so show some kindness.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> I would also either expect a free replacement or refund of my money.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would expect nothing, I would just learn my lesson and go to a different breeder.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not a breeder but do run a business. It's complicated because you sold the puppies at half or less because you didnt have hip info and accidental breeding. I think it comes down to whether this was noted when sold ( regarding lower price and accidental breeding , etc. ) if it was not discussed then giving them a puppy for free would be the way to go. We always err on the favor of the customer, especially good ones.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would give them a puppy *when *they are ready for one.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love Andaka's answer because if I had a pup that did not pass OFA I would not want another puppy right away...would want to enjoy the puppy I had bad hips and all


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a great point, I hadn't considered that the owners might not be ready for a new puppy yet. I had just assumed that they'd already asked for one if you were thinking about giving them one.

But of course if they're not ready then it doesn't make sense to burden them with raising a new pup while they might still be trying to cope with the difficulties of the first pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm also with Daphne, when they are ready for one, I'd give them one.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog was x rayed and read by someone with qualifications ?

If this is a fact and not a speculation then I would do whatever it takes , replacement or full refund, to make the owner happy. 

They may not want another pup. However, if they did, then I would provide another pup , whenever they were ready at no cost .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As an owner/buyer, I'd say offer them a pup WHEN they are ready for another pup. As in "let me know when you are ready." Their dysplastic pup could do fine for years, the bad hips may never bother the dog (it happens.) But it could be expensive. I wouldn't expect the people to pay the difference - they thought they were buying a pup with good hips irregardless of whether it was on sale or full price. They had the xrays taken at the appropriate time, they informed you of the results (and you think they are good owners.) You want them to think as highly of you.

On the other hand, this isn't to say that I would expect to get a pup at no cost under these circumstances.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not a breeder. For what it's worth, here's my take: 

The original puppy was an accidental product of two unproven dogs, sold at half price. To me, that sale screams "as is". As a buyer I would not expect a refund or a replacement. I would consider it an overwhelmingly nice gesture if you chose to offer any of those things. 

I'm assuming that there was full disclosure about the breeding, and that the contract doesn't have a hip guarantee. Those things would change my view somewhat.


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

To clarify a few things...
It was disclosed to everyone that this was an accidental breeding and not typically something I would do, thus the discounted price. 

No hip guarantee was in the contract for this litter due to not having X-rays on the sure and dam. 

I am definitely not requiring them to give the puppy back. I never require that (although I'd be willing to if they wanted me to, of course). 

I am going to offer the puppy now, but have no problem if they want to wait. It's totally up to them. They just recently lost their older shepherd, though, so I thought they may be ready for another. They had talked about getting another when she passed. 

Thank you all for your opinions and advice. I was inclined to give the puppy to them for free anyway. Might be a different story if they weren't such great owners.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think that's so nice of you and I'm so glad they are great owners, that makes all the difference


----------



## MaryD (Feb 17, 2010)

When our eighteen month old shepherd needed a total hip replacement from Tufts, our breeder refunded our money. We didn't need a second puppy to care for. Didn't cover a quarter of the surgery, but I respect her for doing the right thing.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree on the replacement puppy when they are ready and respect you for that decision.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

be happy they are willing to do what is best for the dysplastic pup from the oops breeding. Curious, the person you bought the bitch from, do they claim any responsibility in the litter?


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> be happy they are willing to do what is best for the dysplastic pup from the oops breeding. Curious, the person you bought the bitch from, do they claim any responsibility in the litter?


No, they said that they were gone and had someone else watching the dog. I am glad that they got the sire xrayed and let me know results though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> be happy they are willing to do what is best for the dysplastic pup from the oops breeding. Curious, the person you bought the bitch from, do they claim any responsibility in the litter?


*I should have said the breeder should be happy *they*(an in the OP!)are willing to do what is best.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree, give them a pup when they are ready. Very good of you to do, It keeps your good name and they will remember that next time around too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in my contract i send my pup back and they send
me another pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And you would actually do that doggiedad?


----------

